# going out on the weekends



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I am trying to get myself to get into the habit of going out again. This marks the second weekend I have made an attempt to go out. Last weekend, my sister came down and I hung out with her friends. This weekend, I hung out with my parents as we listened to a blues band at a local bar. Good stuff. I even got the courage to go chat with the band during the break and requested a couple of blues songs. That was good.

If you want to put asterisk on my evening, it was because I still was too inhibited (even after a few drinks) to dance with mom on one of her favorite songs. I used get drunk and dance. Now since I have been away from it for so long even after a few drinks I am still too inhibited to dance. Also I thought that I might have some friends hanging out at another bar, so I ducked out early and went to that bar. Turns out, I didn't know a soul there and felt awkward as hell hanging out by myself. So I slammed my drink and got outta there in record time. I just felt that I stood out like a sore thumb being there by myself.

I am going to keep trying though. I used to have a lot of fun on the weekends. I want to get back to that again. We will have another report for next week.


----------



## JCMiller23 (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah I think it's a good idea to get out at every opportunity and socialize as much as possible. I wonder how long it will take before I notice less SA.


----------



## JCMiller23 (Feb 4, 2009)

btw I like your radio station, it's right up my alley, they sure don't make rap like that anymore these days


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment on the station JCMiller23. The Old School music helps get me into the mood to go out on the weekend. Whatever it takes. I just wish I didn't have to pay the price the next day by feeling sluggish from the drinking.


----------



## B Bassic (Feb 13, 2009)

Does confronting SA really help? I've only just started feeling as though I may have a form of it after realising I had been avoiding social situations for about a year. I don't know if it is actually SA though as my fear is of being confronted by people I used to associate with and, through them, becoming known to other people.


----------

